# Your Favorite Photoshopped/Picniked Pictures of YOUR Horses!



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

So I must admit, Facebook has gotten me addicted to Picnik, so I thought we could all share pictures of our horses that we have done some fun editing to! Here are some of mine:




























My rescue-


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

wow they are great!!! i love the second last one and the third one!!!! i havent done that kind of thing before so im goin to do some up now! lol!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)




----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I kinda like this one, even though my position sucks.
























Yea I pretty much fail at these kinda things lol.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

here are some of mine, im not very good at them lol!!! but oh well haha


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This one needs a little work. On my laptop it's pretty nice and dark and contrasty and rich. On my laptop it's kind of washed out and you can really tell Keegan is 'shopped in there. So I have no idea what it looks like to anyone else. Looks kind of nice on my LCD screen on my desktop though. I'm not very good at photoshopping anything beyond editing photos. 












And the originals.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I love th secong one of Keegan, it doesn't look like he has been pasted in there at all. goregous


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

your pics are amazing rissa!!!! i love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a quick one i did of Aztec


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow, they are really good. Here are a few I did, but they aren't my horses. I got all the pics from devaint stock btw.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Alright I guess I will share one I did of me and Dakota! Sorry my face is blurred out... I'm not allowed to show my face online (it's a parent rule). I took some pictures of us at the show and then went over to the park and got some background pictures, and this is what came out of it all!!










"Dream Team" is sort of our motto... whenever we're about to jump a course or something in our lesson, I lean down and whisper "Okay boy, you and me; Dream Team, here we go, let's rock it!" 

EDIT TO ADD: "Sphi" is not my real name guys.  It's my username on another site. xD


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My Cobalt


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

*my first picnik session*

So this was the result of the first time I've been on picnik. Thanks for introducing it to me! It is good fun and very easy to use. this is quite basic being a first. This is my favourite photo of me riding my lesson horse Sox


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

I did this one when I was bored lol it turned out pretty well. It's my horse Buckshot


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I absolutely love Picnik! Flickr got me hooked on it.

Here's my solid black mare as an appaloosa:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is the photo of Keegan I used.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I never though about a black unicorn. Your pix are always beautiful Rissa.


----------

